# Demo sold as new



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

There was an article on Jalopnik about BMW selling cars to dealers for service loaners at a steep discount to run up the sales numbers. These of course would have been "punched" and been "in service" when this was done, so they would have really been used cars, but could have been sold as "new".:dunno:


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

NewBMW335d said:


> I believe I never signed a paper which had information about less warranty on the car.n


You "believe"?!?!?!?

Do you not have the ability to simply LOOK at them now???

Here, I'll save you $500:

Send me the documents, I'll look fo r the spot where it tells you when the warranty ends, and then say to you "you have no case".

Or, he'll lie and say "I can take it for a 5000 retainer".

A

PS If you are like 99% of the car buying public, you actually SPEAK to the finance person at signing and ask them to explain what yu are signing- and didnt read and understand it...


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

No pun intended to New BMW335d but that is why I have ordered my last two cars ('02 MCS/'11 335d) and intend to do so on my next one, lets say in the next 10 years!!


----------



## NewBMW335d (Jan 24, 2012)

ard said:


> You "believe"?!?!?!?
> 
> Do you not have the ability to simply LOOK at them now???
> 
> ...


I said I believe because document I have has car punched in new and don't contain warranty information. Way my SA was talking on me after I raised this issue made me confident that I didn't sign any doc containing less then full time warranty info.

Since I brought car in march of this year therefore didn't have opportunity to custom order it. I will stop by dealer office and ask them to show doc in case I missed something.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Bimmer App


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

NewBMW335d said:


> I said I believe because document I have has car punched in new and don't contain warranty information. Way my SA was talking on me after I raised this issue made me confident that I didn't sign any doc containing less then full time warranty info.
> 
> Since I brought car in march of this year therefore didn't have opportunity to custom order it. I will stop by dealer office and ask them to show doc in case I missed something.


You should look at the documents you signed, then you dont need to 'believe' anything... if you signed stuff and didnt keep copies, relying on the dealer to give you ammunition for a claim is...well...hopeful.

The car IS NEW. Why do people get confused? You bought a NEW car that had NEVER BEEN TITLED, with 500 miles on it and an inservice date some months before...no big mystery, no 'case' here. I could look at my documents but they are CA...likely different docs for PA...I expect one of two things:

1. PA has no law that requires they disclose the warranty start date or inservice date....OR

2. There is a document with your signature that you didnt read that has this date on it.

BUT...maybe they messed up. Surely worth looking into it.


----------

